# Voice remote



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Wondering if anyone maybe dirt knows when the voice remote will be available and will all,existing hopper 3 owner get one set automatically?

Thanks


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

It says on the website it's a $49 upgrade.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Current remote v 52 replacement is $20 
so
$49 for Voice and touch pad seems about right. ver 50
These are all very advanced remotes with remote find, and they can even back up and store your recording settings (built in storage).


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

The 40.0 has all the features you just stated also. I paired the 40.0 and use it on my Hopper 3. Much more user friendly. Loaded all my saved timers and favorite lists from my Hopper with sling also.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Plus, zero chance of voice spying.


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

SevenSixTwo said:


> The 40.0 has all the features you just stated also. I paired the 40.0 and use it on my Hopper 3. Much more user friendly. Loaded all my saved timers and favorite lists from my Hopper with sling also.


Dish told me I could not transfer my timers from my hopper with sling to the hopper 3. This is great news!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes it worked perfectly. The remote page even shows the 40.0 picture as your remote. I unpaired the one that comes with the Hopper 3. Didn't like it at all. The 4K Joey comes with a 40.0 anyway so it all worked out great.


----------



## mleigh (Jul 24, 2016)

I upgraded to the Hopper 3 in February and asked about the voice remote. The tech said, "Too bad it's not out yet". I kept checking on Dish's site at least once a month and just noticed it being available last week to order for 30.00. Anyways I just hooked it up this week and it's pretty cool. I love the backlight but it goes off in a couple of seconds. When I discovered the touch needs just a very light touch and got the hang of it, I really love it for moving around in the guide.

The voice works great BUT, it's not as good as the ROKU voice search. I asked the name of a movie director on the Dish remote and it brought up one documentary about that particular director. On ROKU the same search brought up the "person" and then showed every movie/tv series the director was involved with. Other than that, searching for movie names or actors works fairly well and either takes you to a list to select from or jumps right to OnDemand to select watch or record. This function alone is worth getting the remote and it's fast.

I can't find where the mini guide is. There one side button to program something so will look into that via what selections there are when looking at it on the TV screen.

Has anyone else ordered one? What do you think? * Puts old remote in drawer as an extra *


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I have concerns over privacy and security with voice devices. For example, if your voice is being sent across the Internet to a central server, is that data being sent in a secure fashion and what is done with the data after it has been processed. Is Aunt Millie's voice going to be permanently stored and later sold because she happened to be talking about her cancer diagnoses in the background when someone else started to do a search for Gilligan's Island?

There are more than enough past examples of devices spying on users, if not directly by the manufacture, by hackers. DISH collects enough user metadata as it is and I'm not yet convinced that adding voice collection is a good thing. There is an expectation of privacy in your living room and I realize this is something that a lot of people ignore because they like the convenience factor and/or have blind faith in the company. I'm not saying it's a bad thing either. I just want to know how the data is externally handled.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

mleigh said:


> I upgraded to the Hopper 3 in February and asked about the voice remote. The tech said, "Too bad it's not out yet". I kept checking on Dish's site at least once a month and just noticed it being available last week to order for 30.00. Anyways I just hooked it up this week and it's pretty cool. I love the backlight but it goes off in a couple of seconds. When I discovered the touch needs just a very light touch and got the hang of it, I really love it for moving around in the guide.
> 
> The voice works great BUT, it's not as good as the ROKU voice search. I asked the name of a movie director on the Dish remote and it brought up one documentary about that particular director. On ROKU the same search brought up the "person" and then showed every movie/tv series the director was involved with. Other than that, searching for movie names or actors works fairly well and either takes you to a list to select from or jumps right to OnDemand to select watch or record. This function alone is worth getting the remote and it's fast.
> 
> ...


Yes I paid $30 plus TN tx. Ordered from MyDish and received it the next day! You pretty much nailed the review. After getting the touch down it is a pleasure to use. Feels really good in hand. The voice is definitely not its strong suit. Not near as good as the one from Amazon. It's ok though. I wanted two remotes and this one works along side of the original. It connected quickly and easily and recognized both my Panasonic Plasma TV and Yamaha sound bar automatically. It's about 2/3 as long as the original and requires two AA batteries. I rarely use the backlight and go mostly by touch.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Blowgun said:


> I have concerns over privacy and security with voice devices. For example, if your voice is being sent across the Internet to a central server, is that data being sent in a secure fashion and what is done with the data after it has been processed. Is Aunt Millie's voice going to be permanently stored and later sold because she happened to be talking about her cancer diagnoses in the background when someone else started to do a search for Gilligan's Island?
> 
> There are more than enough past examples of devices spying on users, if not directly by the manufacture, by hackers. DISH collects enough user metadata as it is and I'm not yet convinced that adding voice collection is a good thing. There is an expectation of privacy in your living room and I realize this is something that a lot of people ignore because they like the convenience factor and/or have blind faith in the company. I'm not saying it's a bad thing either. I just want to know how the data is externally handled.


The voice feature is only active when you physically hold a button down (the entire time you are speaking).


----------



## maf113 (Feb 21, 2005)

For those that do not like the 52.0 remote due to fewer buttons, Guess what the 50.0 Voice remote has even fewer buttons. I like the new remote but the touch pad takes some getting use to as it can be very sensitive. A swipe across the pad may move you one icon over or multiple when in the menus. But you do get the hang of it after a while. The voice feature is cool in that my wife does not have to remember the channel number and can just say "CBS" to get to the local CBS channel.

Still miss the colored buttons though.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I called Disk and was told that it's not a Comp to Hopper 3 people - If you want the new 50 Remote fork over $30. So I guess we do not get a free one like they said we would !!
I am not surprised !!!


----------



## kjbeggs (Apr 22, 2016)

mleigh said:


> I upgraded to the Hopper 3 in February and asked about the voice remote. The tech said, "Too bad it's not out yet". I kept checking on Dish's site at least once a month and just noticed it being available last week to order for 30.00. Anyways I just hooked it up this week and it's pretty cool. I love the backlight but it goes off in a couple of seconds. When I discovered the touch needs just a very light touch and got the hang of it, I really love it for moving around in the guide.
> 
> The voice works great BUT, it's not as good as the ROKU voice search. I asked the name of a movie director on the Dish remote and it brought up one documentary about that particular director. On ROKU the same search brought up the "person" and then showed every movie/tv series the director was involved with. Other than that, searching for movie names or actors works fairly well and either takes you to a list to select from or jumps right to OnDemand to select watch or record. This function alone is worth getting the remote and it's fast.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the mini guide eithar (and it's my preferred way to surf by far), so I called support. Apparently it's supposed to come up with a "tap" (Not a Click) of the right side of the Touchpad (like a right arrow on the older remote). However, it's so difficult to tap just right that I can almost never get it to come up, and usually end up inadvertently starting a recording. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I am getting a Hopper 3 Monday(8/14). Will I get the new remote?


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Calvin386 said:


> I am getting a Hopper 3 Monday(8/14). Will I get the new remote?


Nope. You would have to purchase the voice remote separately. I think it's $30

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

After about a week of playing with the voice remote/50, I've come to the conclusion that the voice command option is very cool. But doesn't really add anything that is significantly more useful from a functionality point of view over the 40.

Long story but for our H3 and two 4K Joeys we've got two 40s, one 52, and three 50s. The voice remote, IMO, is a definite improvement over the 52 purely because the 52 lacks some buttons like the Stop button, so being able to have that command back is nice. And we had a lot of fun doing searches with the voice commands. My wife really likes being able to say "NBC" and have the receiver switch to that station.

But we've found for most things, daily use, all of those buttons on the 40 are just a lot more simple and handy. Even doing a search with the search button on the 40, while it takes more time than just saying the name of what you're searching for, brings things up as you type that we find interesting (the standard search function is designed so well that we often find ourselves tuning into something else that showed up during the search!) I'd much rather hit the Stop button than hit the voice button and say "Stop."

Perhaps there is significant added functionality with the 50 over the 40 that we just haven't discovered yet, but for now our preference is 40>50>52. I'll be buying a new 40 so we have 3 40s, and if anyone is interested in 3 brand new 50s at a discount over the list price let me know.


----------

